# Ingarsby / Thurnby tunnel, Leicester, Mar13



## The Wombat (Mar 23, 2013)

Ingarsby Tunnel, also known as Thurnby tunnel or sometimes Square Spinney tunnel lies to the east of Leicester. On the great Northern railway from Leicester Belgrave road to Marefield junction, it opened in 1882, and closed in 1964. 

It has been backfilled at the eastern portal, but the western end is still accessible. An enourmous sheet of steel has been installed over the portal to create a bat refuge, and the the local painters have left their mark both inside and out. There was allegedly 2 airshafts (?), but only one still stands today. 

I’ve thrown in a few photos from last summer, but most are from our recent night visit. Had an unpleasant experience at the end of the visit when my Main torch finally died, plunging us into darkness, leaving us with my backup torch to find our way back out.
Explore with King Mongoose.





























the airshaft








































thanks for looking!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 23, 2013)

Great pics.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks good. Was that a railway tunnel before it closed?


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 23, 2013)

AgentTintin said:


> Looks good. Was that a railway tunnel before it closed?



yes it was a railway tunnel; shame on me for omitting that from my write up!
It ran from Leicester Belgrave road station, to Marefield junction, where it ran northwards towards Bottesford or Bingham.


----------

